# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Dos pájaros de un tiro...

## F. Lázaro

Mirad ésto...  :EEK!: 

En India han empezado a cubrir los canales de regadío con paneles solares, matando dos pájaros de un tiro, reduciendo evaporación y la creación de limos, a la par que generar energía eléctrica sin tener que ocupar grandes extensiones de terreno para instalar plantas solares. Eso sí que es aprovechar el espacio...





¿No podríamos hacer aquí lo mismo? Por canales desde luego no es...

----------


## perdiguera

Y por sol tampoco.
Sólo tenemos dos problemas: el oligopolio eléctrico y la clase política.
¿Lo resolveremos algún día?

----------


## Josito1969

Yo creo que aquí acabarían robando los paneles jeje...
Pero hay qeu reconocer que la idea es muy buena.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo creo que aquí acabarían robando los paneles jeje...
> Pero hay qeu reconocer que la idea es muy buena.


Eso lo pensé ayer... que como les de por montar eso aquí, poco iban a durar.

En este país hay más profesionales en desmontaje que en montaje  :Embarrassment:

----------

